# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  ملفات تبطيء جهازك سارع بحذفها‏

## GSM-AYA

ملفات تبطيء جهازك سارع بحذفها‏ 
كلنا نعلم بأن هناك مخلفات تتراكم في جهازنا اثناء
استعمالنا له
وهذه المخلفات عبارة عن ملفات غير لازمة وليس من الضروري ان تبقى في الجهاز ويجب علينا حذفها اولا بأول فهي تعمل على تبطيء سير الجهاز واخذ مساحة منه  
لازالتها ما عليكم الا تطبيق هذه الخطوات الخمس
وعلى مسؤوليتي فأنا استخدم هذه الطريقة
وجهازي ما شاء الله عليه الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  1- الذهاب الى run وكتابة الامر dllcache
رح تلاقي الاف الملفات
حدد الكل وامسح ولا تخاف فهذي مخلفات الوندوز
ثم اغلق الصفحة 
2- الذهاب الى run وكتابة الامر recent
حدد الكل وامسح
ثم اغلق الصفحة 
3-الذهاب الى run وكتابة الامر prefetch
حدد الكل وامسح
ثم اغلق الصفحة 
4-الذهاب الى run وكتابة الامر temp
حدد الكل وامسح
ثم اغلق الصفحة 
5-الذهاب الى run وكتابة الامر %temp%حدد الكل وامسح
ثم اغلق الصفحة

----------


## GSM-AYA

اضافة للموضوع بعض الاوامر الاخرى   ما علينا الا الدهاب الى المصار  C:\********s and Settings\U.F.S\******s   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  و نقوم بعملية مسح شامل

----------


## mohamed73

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## said aghbala

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى

----------


## Fannan1

بارك الله فيك

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## said aghbala

مشكوووووور

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## EZEL

يعطيك العافية أخي على الموضوع القيّم , بالفعل معظم الأخوة يعانون من نفس المشكلة على نظام الاكسبي وهذا حلّ فعال  للبطىء  ..جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

----------


## khaledrepa

مشكور جدا 
بارك الله فيك على العمل الرائع

----------


## musta.user82@g

شكرا على الافادة

----------

